# Behavior/ personality changes on RAW?



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Every so often I hear whispers and rumors about behavior and personality changes when people put their dogs on a raw diet. 

We're switching our puppy this weekend and I don't think that puppies are the best "test case" to see personality changes since they're personalities seem to change every day if not every hour! (And since we're still getting to know each other!)

But I was wondering if any of you noticed any changes (beyond those explained by improvement in health) when you made the switch to RAW....? What were the changes?

Thanks!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Personality is genetic and environmental. The only changes would POSSIBLY be more energy but that could be attributed to better health because of better nutrition than many dog foods. This would be potentially more noticeable if changing from something like Old Roy to Raw vs changing from something like Oriejen or a similar type food.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

The only thing I've noticed thus far (and it's only been, like, 5 days) is that now when I put fish in my cat, Koji's, bowl Jerzey will jump up on the table (well, not ON the table but, you know what I mean) and eat what he doesn't finish! I happened to just see her out of the corner of my eye the other day.







She's no dummy, she knows she's wrong and to do it in secret. This has never happened before even though I have fed Koji canned mackerel before but usually I would split it between the two of them as a little treat/snack. I guess fish has a pretty strong smell and is attracting her as soon as she finishes her dinner which is just chicken because we just started raw. Maybe she's just draw to things with more smell... which would make sense since I have to put garlic on her kibble _and _her chicken to get her to pay attention to it. I suppose I just need to clean up as soon as Koji is done eating...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

None whatsoever. Personality-wise, he's the same lovable guy.









(ETA: But I switched my dogs when they were still pups.)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The most common "whisper" is that feeding your dog raw meat will make them more vicious. You give the dog a piece of raw meat and they growl at you when you come near them. "See?!? The dog is turning vicious!!"

What has happened is that the dog had received an item of high enough value that the dog felt necessary to guard it.

It's a training issue - not a behavior or personality issue.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

When a friend of mine switched her chessies over to raw, she noticed that her female wasn't as hyper. Maybe too much sugar/carb in the kibble she was feeding made the dog spin-in-circles/jump-outta-your-skin nuts?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

My dogs are MUCH more excited at meal time! In fact, about a half an hour before they are going to eat they head to the kitchen (in case we forget, or something).


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I noticed a HUGE change in my girl's behavior when I switched her to raw at about 8 months old. Before raw, she was full of hectic energy, always biting and tearing around the house and it was difficult to keep her attention on anything for more than a couple of seconds. After the switch she still had plenty of energy, but was able to calm down in the house and concentrate for a much longer period of time for training. 

I don't know that switching the diet produced this result, she may have coincidentally hit some maturity mark. The change was noticeable in the first weeks of the switch to raw, though.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Rhena
> But I was wondering if any of you noticed any changes (beyond those explained by improvement in health) when you made the switch to RAW....? What were the changes?
> 
> Thanks!


No changes in personality or behavior here. One was started at about 7 months old on raw, the other when we got her from a rescue at about a 1-1.5 yrs old.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

They are much more attentive to any activity going on in the kitchen! They respond better to any command I issue.


----------



## Tiesto (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi. Will switching to raw encourage our dog to start killing the chicken and ducks on our farm?


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

No, feeding raw will not change a normal-raised and friendly dog into a bloody killer. It is - however - a nice myth.......


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds like we'll really have to take advantage of that increase in general excitement and attentiveness around food time! 

Really interesting responses here.... Thanks, everyone!


----------

